# Der "schade robi c.douple P"  hört auf !!!



## Holschi1 (21. Mai 2007)

HALLO LEUTE!!
also ich hab hier mal ein richtig ERNSTES anliegen!
wie reden ja ständig drüber das es ni allzu viele trialer gibt...
nun gibts mal ein richtig großes problem...
der Robert Fischer (robi c douple p) aus Dresden will aufhören!!!

und da dacht ich mir, dieser Thread soll Stimmen sammeln für ihn, damit er nicht aufhört!!!
Son ausnahme-talent kann und darf ni einfach aufhören!!!!


schreibt also alle argumente dafür das er weitermachen soll, sonst geht dem Sport wirklich en TOP-Athlet verloren!!!! 

ALSO LEUTE KRÄFTIG STIMMEN SAMMELN!!!!!!!
danke euch...!!


----------



## konrad (21. Mai 2007)

der robi ist der einzige liliputaner,der mit nem 26"bike 9epals tippen kann!

mach weiter robi!bitte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (21. Mai 2007)

MENSCH ROBI du alde bahn-nahne..... mit wem geh ich nun im sommer posen mitn rad und TITTEN & PO`s klotzen in der stadt??? mach kein scheiß!!  

es komm bessere zeiten!!    
in love  ..::HR_ONLY::..


----------



## Holschi1 (22. Mai 2007)

ich muss mich natürlich auch noch anschließen dafür dass er weitermacht...
immerhin WAR ER DERJENIGE der mich noch mit seinem alten megamo fürs trialen begeistert hat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

ROBI;WEITERMACHEN, sonst fehlt Dresden und Radebeul ne Attraktion...und natürlich en freund  


BÜDDE BÜDDE!!!


----------



## HeavyMetal (22. Mai 2007)

jo, kein trial is auch keine lösung!
falls du geldprobleme hast, hier lässt sich sicher eine spendensammlung einrichten, aber jetz erstmal nix überstürtzen!!!!


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2007)

ohh bloß nett aufhören ich will dich noch mal in berlin sehen, was du am platz der Vereinten gemacht hast war der hammer, WEITER MACHEN


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. Mai 2007)

Wie ich schon gesagt hab Robi..... Hol dir ein 20" und der Spass kommt wieder


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Mai 2007)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Robi, feier schön und lass uns Kuchen übrig 

MFG


----------



## Trialside (22. Mai 2007)

Ich konnte ihn zwar noch net kennenlernen und in Action hab ich ihn auch noch nicht gesehen aber ich spreche mich auch dafür aus, dass er diesen tollen Sport fortführt  ...

Edit: Da muss ich ja jetzt seinen Platz einnehmen, wenn er als Dresdner aufhört und ich als Radebeuler grade frisch in diesen Sport eingestiegen bin. Naja aber bis dahin wirds wohl noch ein etwas längerer Weg werden...


----------



## trialsrider (22. Mai 2007)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:


> Wie ich schon gesagt hab Robi..... Hol dir ein 20" und der Spass kommt wieder



ja, streu noch salz in die wunde!.... 

wie groß isn der Robi? wäre ja ne mega motivation wenn der so klein is wie ich und 9ep's tippt!...also Robi wenn du 2 monate net getrialt bist wirst du sowieso wieder aufs hinterrad wollen! versprech ich dir!   Aufhören lohnt einfach net.

martin


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (22. Mai 2007)

Holschi1 schrieb:


> HALLO LEUTE!!
> ich hab hier mal ein richtig ERNSTES anliegen!
> der Robert Fischer (robi c douple p) aus Dresden will aufhören!!!



ohhhhhhh neeeeeeiiinnnn wie schrecklich 

mach doch dein Abschluss Trial in BS  ich geb auch Abends so 100 Bier aus  hast mein Wort druff 

oder Rum cola...oder Teufel oder oder.. oder... 
Prost..bis Samstag 
http://www.tango2000.de/drinks.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (22. Mai 2007)

er wird uns fehlen, der robi...


----------



## Prof.Theo Boll (22. Mai 2007)

Leben heißt Veränderung. Ich wünsche dem Robert alles Gute auf seinem weiteren Lebensweg. Btw: Er ist ja nicht tot!


----------



## Eisbein (22. Mai 2007)

@ nartin, er ist min. genauso klein wie du


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (23. Mai 2007)

das problem kenn ich. habe letztes jahr auch fürn halbes jahr aufgehört gehabt. und mitm 20" wieder angefangen. man kommt immer wieder an den Punkt, an dem man denkt ach scheiß doch drauf, der sport is eh sinnlos, blablablabla. genau wie jetzt. hab im moment auch keine lust mehr. jetzt wo ich genug zeit hätte zum trialen kann cih net wegen ner kaputten schulter.

aber robi mach kein scheiß, du musst ja nciht jeden tag fahren, machs als hobby weiter und gut is.
un wenn nicht, wünsch ich dir trotzdem alles gute für die zukunft.
Viele Grüße. Max


----------



## EchoPure (23. Mai 2007)

Hey Robi überleg es dir noch mal es währe echt schade wede aufhöhren würdest!!!
Ich habe dich dieses Jahr in Calbe gesehen und fand es echt geil was du so gerissen hast!!!!
Und ich würde echt gerne bei der nächsten berlin session ( wenn ich zeit habe und kommen kann ) mal mit dir fahren!!!!!
Du musst ja kein wettkampf mehr fahren fahr einfach aus freude am Sport.
Verkauf dein 26" und kauf dir nen ganz neues 20".
mach ne kleine Pause und steig dann wieder ausf Rad und dann macht das auch wieder Spaßßß!

Gruß Kay


----------



## franktrial (29. Mai 2007)

bleib am ball robi, aus dir wird nochmal ein ganz großer, ich meine auch in der weltklasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EchoPure (30. Mai 2007)

Hey Robi ich würde es gut finden wenn du auch mal was dazu sagst und uns deine Meinung schreibst.


----------



## shuuz (30. Mai 2007)

Gibts von dem Mann irgendwo was zu sehen?
Ist grad das erste Mal das ich was von ihm höhre, krass das ich nichtmal in meiner eigenen Stadt die Augen offen hab.


----------



## kingpin18 (30. Mai 2007)

Das iser in voller pracht Platz 3 bei einer DM weis nicht mehr das Jahr.





Und hier ist ein etwas älteres Vid da sieht man ihn ab und zu.

Mit diesem Rad




http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Icke84

 berlinsession_vid.wmv


----------



## isah (31. Mai 2007)

die waden sind ja mal zu derb... da wundern mich die 9 epals auch nicht mehr


----------



## trialsrider (31. Mai 2007)

kingpin18 schrieb:


> Das iser in voller pracht Platz 3 bei einer DM weis nicht mehr das Jahr.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wer ist der typ auf platz 2? und warum sieht der so geil cool aus!  
und was bitte macht der thomy öhler inner DM und warum steht er auch aufm 2. Platz....fragen über fragen,....


----------



## Trialmaniax (31. Mai 2007)

der typ sieht aus wie wilco brandt


----------



## Rubelnaldo (31. Mai 2007)

> Und hier ist ein etwas älteres Vid da sieht man ihn ab und zu.
> 
> http://tv.isg.si/site/filebrowser/Icke84
> 
> berlinsession_vid.wmv



Heiliger Bimbam... wieviele Leute waren denn bei der Session?? 300?? Das sah ja richtig geilo aus... wenn Belrin nich so weit weg wäre würd ich da ja direkt mal rankommen! Schein ja lustig da zu sein!!
An Robi: ich kenn Dich zwar nich, aber mit Trial aufhören is keine gute Lösung!! Wenn Du ne ernsthafte Verletzung hast könnte man es verstehen... aber wenn Du nur ne dumme Ausrede hast wie z.B: "Ich will mehr Zeit mit meiner Freundin verbringen." sowas geht nich... Frauen werden auch irgendwann langweilig


----------



## mtb-trialer. (31. Mai 2007)

Trialmaniax schrieb:


> der typ sieht aus wie wilco brandt



ja, ist wilko brandt!


----------



## -|nS5|- (31. Mai 2007)

Ich kann seit ca. 5 Monaten nicht mehr Trialen.
aber das wird sich schnell wieder ändern bin froh wenn ich wieder auf mein Bike kann. kann mir ein leben ohne TRIAL nicht  mehr vorstellen. wenn es sein muss werd ich mit 60 noch mein radl stehen und rumhüpfen.


Also meine stimme ist auch da 
Robert Fischer  nicht auf aufhören  


Macht das nicht ein Trialer aus. Immer am Ball bleiben selbst wenn es mal nicht weiter geht immer und immer wieder es versuchen.???


----------

